# If you could grow hops



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't know about you, but availability is a key issue for me. I've only been able to find two different kinds of hops ryzomes (sp).


----------



## lisascenic (Mar 11, 2010)

Traditionally, hops aren't grown below Atlanta, because they need winter chill. 

Look for Fuggles or East Kent Golding, and (maybe) dig up your rhizomes in the winter, and (crazy idea) store them in the fridge. 

Best bet is to research what will grow in your climate. 

Or agree to barter citrus or exotic fruits with a more northerly gardener.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Porter and stout are ales. I'd check with a local homebrew club to see if anyone near you has grown successfully and try that variety; as noted, they really are a perennial that needs to die back each winter.

That said, Cascades are a fairly vigorous all-purpose America hop that Americans love to love. I grow several varieties and Fuggles and Sterling are the best performers here. Tell you what; drive me up some good seafood and I'll trade you hops and elk venison .


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

I have cascade, mt hood, fuggles, and Sunbeam here in the mountains, they grow back every year but keeping up with the mites is nearly imposible(if only powdered sugar worked as well as it does on the bees!). I use diotamatius earth and neem oil and it works well in the rest of the garden, but the hops still get eat up.
I havent ever harvested enuf for more than 5 gall, but I always make very hoppy beer.


----------



## brushmouth (Jan 17, 2010)

Specialkayme said:


> I don't know about you, but availability is a key issue for me. I've only been able to find two different kinds of hops ryzomes (sp).


http://www.midwestsupplies.com/homebrewing-ingredients/hops/hop-rhizomes.html

Taking preorders

bm


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks brushmouth.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

I grow Casade, Fuggles, Hallertau, Northern Brewer, Nugget, Tettnang and willamette. My pest problem is with japanesse beetles.


----------



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

hmmm....

We have mites, we have Japanese beetles, and we also have powdery mildew which I read is a problem with hops.

I think our local homebrew meeting is this week or next. I'll try that route first.

Then, Brewcat I may price out dry ice and shipping costs to you!

We really don't have a local issue on buying hop varieties- we have a pretty good brew shop. I was hoping they would easy enough to grow. Saw a pdf online that suggested it was not worth growing them below 35 degree north lattitude- we are about 29...


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

Check out Grow-Hops Yahoo group. Lots of information, even some for Florida! I think that you can read the messages without registering but must register to ask questions.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Grow-Hops/

George


----------

